# Available to adopt and rehab pigeons



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

I am a rehabber located in Stratford, Ontario. If anyone comes across a pigeon in need of care, and you are within a reasonable driving distance , please contact me at <[email protected]>


----------

